# Outdoor bench slats recommendation



## tsb (10 Dec 2021)

I have a pair of cast iron bench ends and was wondering what timber you would recommend for the slats. I'm not bothered about the colour, I just want the best suitable timber


----------



## Lazurus (10 Dec 2021)

I did the same last year, got some timber from an conservatory that was being taken down probably Iroko, teak or similar, last very well in the elements


----------



## tsb (10 Dec 2021)

I've been told iroko but no one has it in stock round here. Would oak be suitable and if so (I don't know if this is a silly question) but what moisture content does it has to be for outdoors


----------



## Daniel2 (10 Dec 2021)

tsb said:


> I've been told iroko but no one has it in stock round here. Would oak be suitable and if so (I don't know if this is a silly question) but what moisture content does it has to be for outdoors



Many a fine bench has been made from oak.
The moisture content will follow your outside ambient humidity.


----------



## tsb (10 Dec 2021)

There is some oak local to me and the seller says it's 20% . Would this be suitable?


----------



## Jones (10 Dec 2021)

Oak would be fine and any outside now will be about 20% so no problem there. Oak may need a bit of oil to keep it from soaking up too much water and growing lichens, iroko or teak are better choices if available.


----------



## bobblezard (10 Dec 2021)

Oak is durable enough, tung oil will help keep it looking well. I'm planning on making oak slats for an outdoor table with cast iron ends. The only thing I was concerned about was staining from contact with rust/bare metal. I don't know if I'm worrying too much. I'm still going to try it using brass bolts and painting the ends properly first.


----------



## mikej460 (10 Dec 2021)

bobblezard said:


> Oak is durable enough, tung oil will help keep it looking well. I'm planning on making oak slats for an outdoor table with cast iron ends. The only thing I was concerned about was staining from contact with rust/bare metal. I don't know if I'm worrying too much. I'm still going to try it using brass bolts and painting the ends properly first.


If it's air dried and not green then the tannin level should be low enough not to rot metal or stain the oak but you could separate the two using plastic washers.


----------



## eribaMotters (10 Dec 2021)

30 years ago I saved an old Teak park bench from going into a skip. At the time it was about 30 years old. I knocked it apart and replaced odd bits with Iroko and Oak. 5 years ago I had to replace an oak piece as it had rotted on the joints whilst everything else was solid. Over all this time it has sat outside unprotected and never had any surface finish applied. It gets a light jet wash once a year to remove algae, grime and bird muck. Over the last couple of years it has got a bit wobbly on some joints but I'm loathed to do anything as it is still rot free.

Colin


----------



## mikej460 (10 Dec 2021)

Sweet chestnut is arguably more durable than oak...


----------



## Sgian Dubh (10 Dec 2021)

European Oak would be ideal. Air dried would be a slightly better choice than kiln dried, but only because it will be wetter and therefore won't absorb as much moisture as kiln dried stuff. If using kiln dried and there are concerns with wood movement across the grain as it takes on moisture this can be accommodated for in the construction. Air dried will probably be a little cheaper than kiln dried. Oak is durable meaning it's got a long life when in soil contact, up to roughly 20 - 25 years, longer when not in ground contact. 

Personally, I never apply or maintain a finish on outside furniture made of durable material such as oak. I just let the weather do whatever it feels like to the wood. Maintaining a finish in really good order is more time, effort and expense than I can be bothered with. If an unfinished surface gets rougher than I care for it to be due to exposure to weather I'll perhaps knock off any raggedy bits with a bit of sandpaper before use, but that's about it.

Below is a table I made several years ago. I did slap a bit of linseed oil on it when it was made, but that was only so the wood looked pretty(ish) for the snap. It's never been touched since and the pretty colour had all gone within a few months. So, top picture as new, and the lower picture of the table's top maybe seven years later looking suitably gnarled and grungy, but we still eat off it when the weather's nice and warm. Where the table sits faces south-west, so that spot is a good hang-out spot on sunny days. Slainte.


----------



## tsb (10 Dec 2021)

Thanks for all your advice. I'll have another look for some iroko first, then if I can't find any local I'll go with the oak. First of all though I'm going to have a go at stripping the old paint from the cast iron ends. Will have a go at electrolysis, while I've got an empty wheelie bin. Should be fun over the weekend


----------



## eribaMotters (10 Dec 2021)

Have a search for local Architectural Joiners workshops. You may well find they have something in you could buy off them, or they could tag what you want onto one of there orders. This is how I used to source the majority of my timber.

Colin


----------



## bobblezard (10 Dec 2021)

I'm using timber I've resawn from offcuts of green oak beams that I sourced locally. They've been air dried for about 15 months since resawing. I've no idea whether its native oak or european.


----------



## 1steven (11 Dec 2021)

Commercial built oak bench on Orkney I think it will be around for many years.


----------



## Henniep (11 Dec 2021)

What is the most popular timber for outdoor decking? If it survives there, it should work for your bench? Just a thought.


----------



## tsb (11 Dec 2021)

1steven said:


> Commercial built oak bench on Orkney I think it will be around for many years.
> View attachment 123941
> View attachment 123942


Any idea what the finish is on the bench?


----------



## 1steven (11 Dec 2021)

tsb said:


> Any idea what the finish is on the bench?


Will try and find out for you.


----------



## Barlow (12 Dec 2021)

I used Moranti finished with Osmo oil. Been outside for a year and still looks good.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (12 Dec 2021)

tsb said:


> Thanks for all your advice. I'll have another look for some iroko first, then if I can't find any local I'll go with the oak. First of all though I'm going to have a go at stripping the old paint from the cast iron ends. Will have a go at electrolysis, while I've got an empty wheelie bin. Should be fun over the weekend


Word to the wise - you'll need to get all the paint off before any electrolysis.


----------



## John Brown (12 Dec 2021)

I don't know if it helps, but there's a seller on eBay called feuillusfencing2010 who often has bench slats in various timbers.
I have no connection with them, just happens to be in my list of saved sellers.


----------



## TheTiddles (12 Dec 2021)

Oak doesn’t last that well, especially in thinner sections it seems a bit disappointing in that respect. Cedar apparently does better, though much softer so if your bench has thin slats it might be a bit too wobbly, mine had huge thick iroko or meranti or similar which had partially rotted so I replaced with cedar (whilst also shortening it considerably), though it’s only done a few years there’s no signs of rot yet. I’d have used sweet chestnut if I could have gotten it


----------



## TheTiddles (12 Dec 2021)

Oh, and find a local refinishing shop, they can grit-blast and paint with 2-pac for less than you can buy hammerite, especially if you want the same colour as whatever bit of tractor they’re doing next


----------



## Jacob (12 Dec 2021)

Bench outside for 3 years with cast iron ends and anonymous reclaimed hardwood slats. Just had 2nd coat of linseed oil paint and as good as new.
150 yr old softwood handrails reclaimed from inside, now outside. Linseed oil paint every other year. Look as good as new.


----------



## tsb (12 Dec 2021)

Woody2Shoes said:


> Word to the wise - you'll need to get all the paint off before any electrolysis.


Thanks for the infor. I didn't know that. I thought it would get the paint off. Couldn't try it anyway as they wouldn't fit in the bin


----------



## YoungSalt (12 Dec 2021)

tsb said:


> I've been told iroko but no one has it in stock round here. Would oak be suitable and if so (I don't know if this is a silly question) but what moisture content does it has to be for outdoors


Virgin Forest Burma Teak would be best, then probably Iroko? Where abouts are you? I have both in stock if it helps? If you do decide to go down the oak path, you really want air dried English oak or at least european air died oak. Kiln dried american oak simply won’t last


----------



## Jacob (12 Dec 2021)

Forgot to say - linseed oil paints goes on cast iron easier and lasts longer than Hammerite. No need for electolysis or to treat or prime the metal just wire brush off old loose paint and wash down.
I've used cornflour blue on the bench wood and cast iron and black on our cast iron gates and fancy front-door hinges. The black is not glossy at all but weathers really well. Tried hammerite years back but started lifting at edges.


----------



## Mike.R (12 Dec 2021)

I think the trick is to put wooden garden furniture away undercover in October and not to bring it out until May. Only then will it have half a chance of lasting more than 10 years. 

Iroko or teak will fare better than oak but if you do use oak, perhaps take a leaf out of Gaze Burville's book and fume the timber with ammonia and allow the piece to start the ageing process with dignity.









Why Is Oak Good For Garden Furniture? – Gaze Burvill


Oak is the perfect choice of material for outdoor spaces due to its natural durability and impermeability. Discover more here.




www.gazeburvill.com





Oil on oak, whether it's Danish, Tung or an Osmo product, will last one season at best and will require regular maintenance in springtime and autumn.


----------



## tsb (12 Dec 2021)

YoungSalt said:


> Virgin Forest Burma Teak would be best, then probably Iroko? Where abouts are you? I have both in stock if it helps? If you do decide to go down the oak path, you really want air dried English oak or at least european air died oak. Kiln dried american oak simply won’t last


Thanks for the kind offer but too far away as I'm up in Lancashire. I'll try another merchant/manufacturer tomorrow (I sure they make windows) and if no joy, it's going to be oak


----------

